# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  UK Labour almost bankrupt

## UKSmartypants

Labour is now officially heading towards bankruptcy, according to General Secretary David Evans. At a meeting of Labour staff this morning, Evans said the partys poor financial state is due to lost members and dealing with antisemitism cases. Its always someone elses fault, eh Keir

According to Labour Lists Sienna Rodgers, Labours financial reserves are now down to just one months payroll, with voluntary severance being offered to all NEC-funded staff. For a Labour-party announcement about potential redundancies, sources claim there was no mention of staff welfare

The left is furious about this financial state: Bywire News claims Labour were the richest party in Britain under Jeremy Corbyns leadership.; self-proclaimed Marxist Labour councillor James McAsh says the fall from being the richest political party in Britain is so sad and so scary. Surely for a Marxist, wealth reduction is exactly what McAsh would want to see



Guido Fawkes - Parliamentary Plots  Conspiracy

----------

Oceander (07-20-2021)

----------


## Oceander

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Neo

I’m a Union member, I’m not interested in “The New Labour Party”  I’m a union member for myself. My union UNITE
 negotiate with the industry Employers for wage and working conditions.

Without a union as I know from first hand the employers would rip me off and I’d never get a pay rise, the unions legal experts are there for me at any time I feel I need them.

There is a postal vote at the moment for a new General secretary of UNITE the union 
My vote has gone to *Gerard Coyne*

----------


## Big Wheeler

I used to be a Union member for the same reason as Neo,above.
During one dispute with my boss I told him i would be taking Union advice;he told me that the company doesn't recognise Unions.I told him that the Union was representing me not the company.
I am a typical Labour Party supporter but not the current corbynite version.Currently I vote for nobody.I should be ashamed but what can I do in our current situation.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I’m a Union member, I’m not interested in “The New Labour Party”  I’m a union member for myself. My union UNITE
>  negotiate with the industry Employers for wage and working conditions.
> 
> Without a union as I know from first hand the employers would rip me off and I’d never get a pay rise, the unions legal experts are there for me at any time I feel I need them.
> 
> There is a postal vote at the moment for a new General secretary of UNITE the union 
> My vote has gone to *Gerard Coyne*



All the main Unions, were taken over by Marxists a long time ago. The Unions did a great job of improving the conditions of the working man and lifting the poorest out of poverty, up top the 1970's


In the 1970's the Marxists took over, and then you had Marxist saboteurs like Red Robbo, the man who engineered 532 strikes and brought British Leyland to its knees. That was hardly in the interests of the workers. Another Union wrecker was Arthur Scargill, who decided he had the right to ignore a democratic General Election and try and depose Margaret Thatcher. This was based on the premise that the Tories closed pits, but in fact the Tories closed 191 pits and the previous Labour government closed 426.  His badly planned , disastrous, amateur strike finished off the Union of Mineworkers. Another Marxist out to destroy capitalism is Mick Lynch, Gen Sec of the RMT.  The unions are now riddled with World Marxists

The Unions stopped being useful when people like Ken McClusky  stuck his haw in. A man that earns more than £100,000 a year, who selfishly lives alone with his wife in a 3 bedroom council house badly needed by  a young family with kids, when he could vacate it and buy a house of his own.

McClusky does not act primarily in the interests of the workers, he acts primarily in the interests of World Marxism. Good riddance to him.

----------

Oceander (07-20-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

I guess they are probably all the same. This is what can be easily found for Canadas Postal Union.

The union is also noted for supporting political causes. It spends funds in participating on issues such as child care, Cuba, abortion, Colombia, anti-Racism, anti-North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA), anti-global capitalism, marijuana decriminalization, campaigns for women's equality and human rights.[21] CUPW has also protested the Vietnam War, supported the disarmament movement, opposed South Africa's apartheid regime and opposed the bombing of Iraq, Yugoslavia and Afghanistan.[22] The CUPW also supports the international campaign of Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS)[23] against the state of Israel "...until such time that it respects international law and the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people."[24]

----------


## Neo

> All the main Unions, were taken over by Marxists a long time ago. The Unions did a great job of improving the conditions of the working man and lifting the poorest out of poverty, up top the 1970's
> 
> 
> In the 1970's the Marxists took over, and then you had Marxist saboteurs like Red Robbo, the man who engineered 532 strikes and brought British Leyland to its knees. That was hardly in the interests of the workers. Another Union wrecker was Arthur Scargill, who decided he had the right to ignore a democratic General Election and try and depose Margaret Thatcher. This was based on the premise that the Tories closed pits, but in fact the Tories closed 191 pits and the previous Labour government closed 426.  His badly planned , disastrous, amateur strike finished off the Union of Mineworkers. Another Marxist out to destroy capitalism is Mick Lynch, Gen Sec of the RMT.  The unions are now riddled with World Marxists
> 
> The Unions stopped being useful when people like Ken McClusky  stuck his haw in. A man that earns more than £100,000 a year, who selfishly lives alone with his wife in a 3 bedroom council house badly needed by  a young family with kids, when he could vacate it and buy a house of his own.
> 
> McClusky does not act primarily in the interests of the workers, he acts primarily in the interests of World Marxism. Good riddance to him.


Actually I emailed a couple of years ago Len McClusky  when I read an article he had made in the media, he was announcing unite members should welcome non union immigrants into our workplace.

Of course I was incensed, these buggers jeopardise my working pay structure and seriously undermine the British worker in the job market.

Sure enough one of his lackeys replied to my rant of an email. 

Of course Lens McCluskys personal views in no way represent “Unite the Uniona. to which I replied “tell Len McClusky to keep his  personal views out of the media.

Len McClusky is Trotsky scum.

----------


## UKSmartypants

Back in the 1970's  we saw inflation peak at 26.9 per cent (August 1975) as measured by the retail price index. The abuse of Trade union bargaining power was a crucial driving force behind the wage-price spiral, and did the working man no good because working  people suffered more by the effects of inflation than rich people., This spiral was eventually broken by Margaret Thatcher’s government in the 1980s.


Labour, under Blair, and the Trades Unions betrayed the English working class in the single biggest act of political backstabbing in British political history in 1997


Labour, the party created to protect the interests of the english working class, threw open the borders and flooded the country with millions of cheap foreign workers, undermining wages and conditions and undoing 150 years of work by the unions . And the Unions, especially those led by the Trotskyites and Marxists like McClusky, did nothing, because it served  their personal political ambitions more than their job of protecting working men. They used the working class as a weapon against capitalism and the wealth of the country, irrespective of the cost to ordinary people.

----------


## Neo

> Back in the 1970's  we saw inflation peak at 26.9 per cent (August 1975) as measured by the retail price index. The abuse of Trade union bargaining power was a crucial driving force behind the wage-price spiral, and did the working man no good because working  people suffered more by the effects of inflation than rich people., This spiral was eventually broken by Margaret Thatcher’s government in the 1980s.
> 
> 
> Labour, under Blair, and the Trades Unions betrayed the English working class in the single biggest act of political backstabbing in British political history in 1997
> 
> 
> Labour, the party created to protect the interests of the english working class, threw open the borders and flooded the country with millions of cheap foreign workers, undermining wages and conditions and undoing 150 years of work by the unions . And the Unions, especially those led by the Trotskyites and Marxists like McClusky, did nothing, because it served  their personal political ambitions more than their job of protecting working men. They used the working class as a weapon against capitalism and the wealth of the country, irrespective of the cost to ordinary people.


Spot on!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Neo

From 1990 to 1997 we had to endure the grey man  John Major, a ditherer, a man not fit to be a prime minister.
Along came Tony Blair, he promised us a change in government after the Conservatives long reign of power.
yes we got change, tax increased and  National insurance contributions nearly doubled. Foreign scum was allowed to come and work far cheaper than the Brit worker, foreigners in London were like rats, 10 to a bedroom, one report 30 people living in a rented 3 bedroom house.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> From 1990 to 1997 we had to endure the grey man  John Major, a ditherer, a man not fit to be a prime minister.
> Along came Tony Blair, he promised us a change in government after the Conservatives long reign of power.
> yes we got change, tax increased and  National insurance contributions nearly doubled. Foreign scum was allowed to come and work far cheaper than the Brit worker, foreigners in London were like rats, 10 to a bedroom, one report 30 people living in a rented 3 bedroom house.


Blair was a tory in labour clothes, and was more interested in champagne socialism and getting rich than defending the working man.  His hoppo Mandelson was even worse, a slimy gay who took corruption to a whole new level, the only man ever to be forced to resign from the government TWICE for sleaze. As dodgy as fuck, a compulsive liar, and only interested in self aggrandisement and lining his own pocket

----------


## UKSmartypants

Anyone who believes in democracy should cheer Labours purge of the hard left - CapX



......To avoid mob rule, a free society needs intermediate institutions. This is the great insight of James Madison in his argument, in The Federalist Papers, for representative democracy. “A pure democracy,” he wrote, “by which I mean a society consisting of a small number of citizens, who assemble and administer the government in person, can admit of no cure for the mischiefs of faction.”

But this model of government breaks down when the mediating institutions themselves are seized by factions. In the age of universal suffrage, Britain has relied on cohesive political parties which compete for public office. At various times, Labour has been vulnerable to the incursions of what are known as “entrist” groups on the far left. The distinguishing feature of these organisations compared with other revolutionary groups is not ideological but tactical: they believe they can advance their aims better by being parasitic on the Labour Party. Again and again, the party has had the problem of being taken over at local level in some constituencies by militant groups. The only legitimate recourse is to expel and proscribe them.

The groups that Labour has now barred are Labour Against the Witch Hunt, Socialist Appeal, Labour in Exile, and Resist. It is unlikely that anyone outside the party has ever heard of them, and it would test the patience of any normal reader to delineate their organisational history. It is sufficient to say that their values are not those of the Labour Party. Socialist Appeal is a remnant organisation from what was once known as the Militant tendency, which in the 1980s controlled Liverpool City Council and set an illegal budget. Its ideological fealty is not to Labour’s traditions but to those of Marx, Lenin and Trotsky.

Now, it is possible to be a Marxist and to subscribe to democratic politics. I don’t myself think it’s a coherent position, because of Marx’s aspiration for a world without division. As the philosopher Leszek Kolakowski remarked in his seminal essay The Myth of Human Self-Identity: “The dream of perfect unity may come true only in the form of a caricature … as an artificial unity imposed by coercion from above.” But I have known Marxists (and have counted two eminent Marxist theorists, Paul Hirst and Norman Geras, among my friends) whose political views are not far removed from my own decidedly non-Marxist liberalism.

But this philosophical debate is quite different from the practical question of whether declared followers of Lenin and Trotsky are part of Labour’s milieu. Of course they aren’t, and can’t be. By definition, their model of politics is to supplant parliamentary democracy and replace it with the revolutionary party. Whereas the Labour Party defends liberal political rights and civil liberties, the revolutionary left upholds Lenin’s model (set out in The State and Revolution) of “the necessary suppression of the exploiters”, who must be “crushed by force”. Labour has not only the right but the moral responsibility to British democracy to remove all such people from its ranks. The issue of anti-Semitism is linked to this question, for there is a strong historical association of the far left with anti-Semitic ideas, but it is not the main issue. The overwhelming reason for the proscriptions that Labour has imposed is that democrats cannot co-exist with anti-democrats.

Labour has been through these episodes before. To its immense historical credit, the postwar government of Clement Attlee swiftly recognised the threat to Western democracies from an expansionist Soviet Union and was instrumental in forming the Nato alliance, on which Britain’s national security rests to this day. But the communist threat, which was real and pressing, was not only external. Communism had its domestic agents, sympathisers and fellow travellers too, and Labour peremptorily set about removing such people from its own ranks, including the parliamentary party.

----------


## Neo

> Blair was a tory in labour clothes, and was more interested in champagne socialism and getting rich than defending the working man.  His hoppo Mandelson was even worse, a slimy gay who took corruption to a whole new level, the only man ever to be forced to resign from the government TWICE for sleaze. As dodgy as fuck, a compulsive liar, and only interested in self aggrandisement and lining his own pocket


Blair has made his money through slimy deals, endless overseas after dinner meal speeches….. and he still won’t slither away from British politics, the man is shameless!

----------

UKSmartypants (07-21-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> Blair has made his money through slimy deals, endless overseas after dinner meal speeches….. and he still won’t slither away from British politics, the man is shameless!


Sounds like most of our Democrats.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Blair has made his money through slimy deals, endless overseas after dinner meal speeches….. and he still won’t slither away from British politics, the man is shameless!



Absolutely, he threw open the borders, letting in millions of illegals, then passed all the Human Rights laws, so his wife, a Human rights barrister could make a packet out of Legal aid defending the said illegals from being deported. He illegally engaged in the Gulf War, having had Dr David Kelly, the Chief Weapons Inspector, killed to stop him blowing wide open Blair's dodgy fake dossier on Saddams non-existent Weapons of mass destruction . Then to take the piss, he made £25M out of giving lectures on Peace in the Middle East, having been made Peace Envoy. 

This is taking the piss on the same level as sending your kids to  a Day Nursery run by Michael Jackson and Jimmy Saville. 

And when all said and done, the Gulf War was all about cheap oil for the USA, nothing else. The Uk had no vested interest in Iraq, and no benefit from deposing Saddam. In fact, all it did was create ISIS (who were trained by the CIA.), thus making matters worse.

----------


## Gator Monroe

The Malvinas ( Falklands ) debacle was a harbinger of things to come ...

----------


## Glasgow Guy

Labour self destructed. Blair was a Tory in Labour clothing and Corbyn wanted the country to go back to 1970. As for kier, well, he's the final nail in Labours coffin.

Now, who would have thought a Socialist party running out of money!!

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Labour self destructed. Blair was a Tory in Labour clothing and Corbyn wanted the country to go back to 1970. As for kier, well, he's the final nail in Labours coffin.
> 
> Now, who would have thought a Socialist party running out of money!!



Starmer has been handed a poison chalice. Labour are unelectable, because they represent only three groups - moslems, marxists and champagne socialist luvvies. All three are groups with fundamentally remainer anti monarchy anti British anti democracy anti white  views.  Why would la white English working class person, who supports the Queen and Brexit, vote for a party that opposed to practically everything  he believes in and represents. The only people that will vote for Labour are moslems, Marxists and champagne socialist luvvies, and that never ever going to amount to more than 6 million votes, nowhere close to gaining power.


But starmer is fucked. The only way you will attract back the white patriotic Leave voting english working class is to chuck out the marxists and the champagne  socialists, and the anti semitic moslems. But if yo uydo that, you need to chuck out most of the membership.  Yo uwil have not much of a party left.


Its unsolvable. The best thing is for Labour to go bust, fold and a new party started, taking care to exclude antisemitic moslems, known marxists and champagne socialist luvvies.

----------


## Neo

If Labour collapses BLM you might think would take its place?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> If Labour collapses BLM you might think would take its place?



Why?BLM is exactly the same, anti British anti democracy anti white.  its appeal is to only poor blacks and marxists.

----------


## FlameHeart

As long as it is only them, they love wealth. Anyone else has to give it up.

----------

